# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Grer 2 boutons dans une servlet

## sisiniya

Bonjour,

J'ai un formulaire avec deux bouton dans une page JSP, le problme c'est que je ne sais pas comment traiter les donnes de ce formulaire dans la Servlet selon le bouton press .

En fait, voil comment j'ai dclar les deux bontons dans Jsp :
je les ai donn le mme name avec des value diffrents.


```

```

Dans ma servlet, je fais comme suite :



```

```


Mais , a ne marche pas , car mme si je clique sur n'importe quel bouton, soit enregistrer soit suivant, a ne fais pas appel  la servlet.

J'ai besoin de votre aide , Merci de m'aider .


Sisiniya.

----------


## siham-gh

salut   



http://www.developpez.net/forums/d74...-meme-servlet/

----------


## sisiniya

Merci pour le lien, je l'ai consult, mais a marche pas, sachant que j'ai dans le mme Formulaire deux boutons. Alors, je les donns le mme name "bouton", est ce , pour pouvoir faire ce-ci : request.getParameter("bouton"); dans la servlet.

Je m'explique:
j'ai dans un formulaire 2 boutons:
Bouton1 = Enregistrer ( si tout les champs de formulaire sont valide , alors j'enregistre ces data dans BD, et je redirige l'utilisateur  une page accueil.jsp,sinon, je raffiche le formulaire en prcisant les champs ronns )

Bouton2 = Suivant ( mme chose que bouton1 , sauf pour la redirection, cette fois-ci a sera non pas vers accueil.jsp, mais plutt vers pageSuivante.jsp )

J'ai besoin de votre aide s'il vous plat,

Merci

----------


## sisiniya

En fait, les deux boutons se trouvant dans une page index.jsp

le problme c'est en cas o toutes les donnes sont valide et je veux faire la redirection soit vers pageSuivant.jsp, ou bien bers accueil.jsp a ne marche pas, il m'affiche toujours le formulaire !!! 

Voil comment je procdais : 
Dans la servlet.java : 



```

```


Voil, mais a ne marche pas, quand tout est valide, soit je clike sur enregister ou bien sur suivant , il m'affiche le formulaire !!!! 

J'ai besoin de votre aide s'il vous plat,  ::(: 

Merci

----------


## siham-gh

essaye avec le code suivant



```

```

et


```

```

----------


## sisiniya

Merci pour Votre rponse; 

Mais,
Les deux boutons ont un traitement communs entre eux : c'est la vrification de la validit des donnes si c'est bon je l'enregistre dans la BD sinon j'affiche l'erreur . Et j'ai un formulaire avec beaucoup de champs. Alors, si pour chaque bouton je fais le traitement , a srement je vais rpeter au moins le traitement de la vrification des donnes deux fois.

Je demande si je peux faire a : ( comme ce que j'ai dcrit dans mon prcedent Code )

Si il y a une erreur de validit des donnes et si je clicke soit sur *Enregister* ou bien *suivant*, alors je le redirige vers Formulaire en prcisant o est l'erreur.

Sinon, et si je clicke soit sur Enregister , j'enregistre les donnes dans BD, puis je lui redirige vers la page accueil.jsp , et si je clicke sur Suivant, j'enregistre aussi les donnes, et je lui redirige vers page pageSuivante.jsp.

Merci

----------

